# Es posible cambiar transistor 5w por uno de 15w?



## drnarfro (Feb 16, 2011)

Bueno, me gustaria saber, si es posible cambiar un transistor de 5w por uno de 15w?
la emisora es una CZH-05C PLL FMTRANSMITTER
1/5Watt Output Power Setting.
 y le quiero poner un RD15HVF1 Mosfet Transistor 15w For CZH-15A (RD15HVF1).

si alguien me pudiese ayudar en esto se lo agradeceria de corazón.
tendria que modificar algo en la emisora , ademas del trasistor , o solo con cambiarlo funcionaria bien ?, o quemaria la emisora?

gracias de antemano y perdon .


----------



## superpower (Feb 16, 2011)

Es posible, pero nó te lo recomiendo según el modelo de tu transmisor se puede ajustar la potencia de salida;lo aconsejable es que ármes o compres un lineal para este equipo.
si la salida la podés ajustar según los parametros del transistor que vas a usar no habría en teoria ,ningún inconveniente.
Tenés que pensar que el transmisor que tu compraste está diseñado para lo que dá; es decir 5watts ,al querer reemplazar el transistor de potencia vas a tener que modificar nó solo la adaptacion de impedancias que conlleva el transistor a cambiar, tambien tensión de trabajo,y seguramente alojamiento fisico disipador etc..
Por eso mi amigo creo que lo más aconsejable es si quieres tener mayor potencia,el consejo es de que realices un lineal para que se exite con el TX que ya tienes.
En este foro encontrarás muchos circuitos para poder satisfacer tus inquietudes.
Saludos.


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 16, 2011)

muchas gracias superpower, de todas formas te envio una foto de la emisora aver si lo soportaria, mi emisora , solo puede ponerse en "L" que es low baja potencia 1w, y "H" que es alto y se pone en 5 ó 6 w.

Tambien he mirado el modelo chz-15 pll. y tiene el mismo tamaño y apariencia, pero imagino que lo unico diferente no sera el transistor, en fin tendre que gastarme  mas dinerito.
 es que tengo dos transistores de 15w, y creia que podia sustituirlo por el que trae la emisora, pero creo que no es asi de sencillo.
 gracias y mirare los proyectos y demas aver que consigo.


----------



## tiago (Feb 16, 2011)

drnarfro dijo:


> muchas gracias superpower, de todas formas te envio una foto de la emisora aver si lo soportaria, mi emisora , solo puede ponerse en "L" que es low baja potencia 1w, y "H" que es alto y se pone en 5 ó 6 w.
> 
> Tambien he mirado el modelo chz-15 pll. y tiene el mismo tamaño y apariencia, pero imagino que lo unico diferente no sera el transistor, en fin tendre que gastarme  mas dinerito.
> es que tengo dos transistores de 15w, y creia que podia sustituirlo por el que trae la emisora, pero creo que no es asi de sencillo.
> gracias y mirare los proyectos y demas aver que consigo.



Hola, conozco un poco esas emisoras, y la diferencia entre una y otra es que el transistor de salida es diferente (se trata de transistores CMOS). El transistor excitador también es diferente, y los componentes pasivos asociados (resistencias y condensadores) también varian. ...El circuito de control de potencia igualmente variará, pues la intensidad que maneja es mas elevada. O quizá no cambie ...

Mirando los dos modelos, físicamente son idénticos, salvo pequeñas diferencias. Lo que ocurre es que los valores de los componentes son totalmente diferentes, aunque la disposición de los mismos es casi identica.  Tendrias que modificar un monton de cosas para lograr tus objetivos.

Como bien te han aconsejado, ya que en cualquier caso has de adquirir un transistor de mas potencia, lo mejor y mas practico es montarte el amplificador en el exterior del equipo, vas a tener que gastar lo mismo que modificandolo internamente y te va a resultar mas sencillo. Ademas en ese caso te podremos ayudar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 16, 2011)

Drnarfro, con solo cambiar el transistor NO aumentara la potencia de salida, el circuito esta diseñado para entregar la potencia especificada. Si quiere aumentar la capacidad de salida, tendria que volver a recalcular todo el diseño.


----------



## superpower (Feb 16, 2011)

ya con la foto te digo que ni lo toques,directamente te insto a que te fabríques un lineal con los transistores que tenés, aparte;, contruirte tu propio lineal creo va ser una experiencia interesante para vos.
Saludos.


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 21, 2011)

muchas gracias ,menos mal que me estais ayudando en este tema.

os cuento un poco.
soy de un pueblo pequeño de sevilla, y compre esta emisora en china, bueno la monte, fabrique mi antena gp y va de lujo, pero ahora mucha gente de pueblos cercanos me dicen que es una lastima que no se escuche en su localidad, soy dj desde hace mucho tiempo, me encanta la electronica, pero no he tenido la oportunidad de estudiar , ahora estoy estudiando por mi cuenta, y la verdad cada vez es mas apasionante, porque antes solo destrozaba aparatos en vez de repararlos, jeje, bueno todavia caen algunos. en fin que soy un aficionado con pocos conocimientos, pero con muchas ganas de aprender. hace tiempo monte algunos circuitos muy simples, no se si podre realizar este lineal, pero seria algo muy interesante para mi, ademas aprenderia bastante sobre la radiofrecuencia, que es un tema que me apasiona.

espero que me deis algunas ideas, para poder utilizar este transistor-
gracias y un saludo.


----------



## rash (Feb 21, 2011)

...hola como bien te comentan los compañeros, no es sólo cambiar el transistor para obtener mayor potencia, el transistor forma parte de un circuito electrónico ajustado y diseñado para una potencia determinada... a lo mejor puedes hacer un amplificador RF para tu emisora con el transistor....
...si no tienes experiencia en circuitos de RF entonces está complicado....

saludos


----------



## tiago (Feb 21, 2011)

Ademas, de 5 Watios, a 15 que quieres subir, no creo que notes mejora, es muy poco aumento para que se vean resultados.

Te aconsejo montar un amplificador de al menos 30 Watios para que haya una mejora de alcance y *sobre todo subir mas alta la antena.*

Si decides montar el ampli, aqui nos tienes.

Saludos.


----------



## amd56 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola amigos

De 5 a 15 watts, ¿cuanto es eso?  4.5, 5 Db?  Si es que no me equivoco.  Tal como sugerio un compañero, tal vez una buena alternativa es antena, esa ganancia es facil de conseguir, no gasta mas energia y necesita menos refrigeracion. Ahora si ya usa una antena de alta ganancia ahi si que es poco practico pues necesitaria de muchos dbs para mejorar. La altura, tal como lo sugerieron tambien ayudaria. Ojo que mas altura requiere mas cable por lo que necesariamente hay mayores perdidas. Ese es otro tema a considerar, utilizar el mejor cable que podamos adquirir.

Saludos

Otra posibilidad que tienes para cubrir ese pequeño pueblo es ver tu configuracion de antena, quizas puedas configurarla bidireccional, o bien usar 4 dipolos en fase y dar prioridad en direccion al lugar que quieres cubrir dajando el minimo para tu lugar habitual que con ese minimo lo cubres bien.

Me sali un poco de la pregunta original, pero el objetivo creo es el mismo. En cuanto a la pregunta, coincido, un amplificador lineal, pero de mayor potencia, agrega unos 10 dbs, al menos.

Saludos


----------



## superpower (Feb 21, 2011)

Comentas que tiénes dos transistores Mosfet ,bueno ,..Si te intereza y te animas podes construir un lineal con estos dos y obtener los 30 watts sugeridos por Tiago .
Te puedo ayudar con eso.
Me intriga el por qué tienes esos dos Mosfet.Pero bueno.. son transistores diseñados para radios moviles por lo tanto se alimentan con 12 volts.
El tema de la antena  es importante ;si, pero si no tiénes con que alimentarla es lo mismo que tener un par de parlantes MBL y conectarles un Mp3 portatil de los que venden en la calle.
Así que mi amigo no te desanimes y metele polenta.
Saludos.


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 22, 2011)

bueno lo de los transistores los pedi con la emisora , pensando en ampliar la potencia, cosa que no estan facil,jeje.

con los 5w que tengo y una buena antena , y el cable es bueno y tiene poca perrdida,ademas el medidor de estacionarias no llega ni a 1,
 la antena soporta 500w.con esto tengo unos 5km a la redonda de cobertura,
y se escucha en todo mi pueblo, los dos pueblos a los que quiero llegar estan a unos 12km mas o menos, la antena esta en una zona centrica de mi localidad y a unos 20mtros de altura y sin ningun ostaculo visible.
 bueno dicho esto , me gustaria saber como y que componentes necesitaria para la construccion de un lineal , usando estos dos transistores que tengo, que como dije antes son"2 x RD15HVF1 Mosfet Transistor 15w".

de nuevo, gracias por la coloboracion e interes prestado en este asunto.
un saludo de drnarfro.

este transistor , es valido para el modelo CZH15 que es muy similar a la mia, pero con 15w en vez de 5w.
por si sirve de algo.
un saludo.


----------



## amd56 (Feb 22, 2011)

Amigo, porque no das informacion acerca del tipo de antena que usas y que ganancia tiene.

Otra cosa, esos pueblitos que ubicacion tienen respecto de la antena?



Saludos y 30 watts me parecen interesantes.


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 22, 2011)

si he dado datos , casi todos los que pude, y creo que si que es lo mejor los 30w , ya que dispongo de dos transistores de 15w,

ahora bien , que circuito hay que diseñar para hacer un lineal de 30w con dichos transistores?
y que componentes he de usar?
un saludo.

con los 5w que tengo y una buena antena , y el cable es bueno y tiene poca perrdida,ademas el medidor de estacionarias no llega ni a 1,
la antena soporta 500w.con esto tengo unos 5km a la redonda de cobertura,
y se escucha en todo mi pueblo, los dos pueblos a los que quiero llegar estan a unos 12km mas o menos, la antena esta en una zona centrica de mi localidad y a unos 20mtros de altura y sin ningun ostaculo visible.
bueno dicho esto , me gustaria saber como y que componentes necesitaria para la construccion de un lineal , usando estos dos transistores que tengo, que como dije antes son"2 x RD15HVF1 Mosfet Transistor 15w".

antena modelo GPA 66-108 vhf ground plane antenna 66-108
1/4 de onda
50 ohm
360º 
 ganancia 0dbd-2.14 dbi

- Antenas base VHF Ground Plane.
- Aluminio anticorrosión.
- 3 Radiales 45º.
- 360º omnidireccional.
- Impedancia 50 Ohm.
- Frecuencia 66-108 Mhz.
- Omnidereccional.
- Polarización vertical.
- V.S.W.R. < 1.1:1.
- Pot. max. 500 W.
- Ganancia 2.15 dBi.
- Longitud 1930 mm.
- Peso 700 Gr.
- Long. rad. 1080 mmC.


----------



## amd56 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola, de nuevo.

Pues quieres saber que pienso?

Pienso que no sacas nada con aumentar la potencia de tu transmisor pues un gran problema tienes en tu sistema de antena. Si bien parece estar bien ajustada y a una buena altura creo que una vertical de 1/4 onda no te sirve para lo que quieres. Debieras de usar una antena que te brinde algo de ganancia. Creo que esos 0dBd no son reales y quizas sea un poquito menos. A eso agregale las perdidas de tu cabley te daras cuenta que tu  ERP deja mucho que desear. Si puedes, podrias tratar de medir cual es la potencia que estas entregando a la antena y saber cuanta potencia pierdes en el cable. Para eso el extremo que conectas la antena pones un watmetro y en reemplazo de la antena pones un dummy o bien puedes, ademas, conectar la antena y medir la roe de esta.

Pon, al menos una 5/8 que te compensara un poco tus perdidas  y quizas obtengas algo de ganancia e incrementes tu cobertura.

No se como anda el presupuesto por alla, pero quizas una antena ideal sean 4 parrillas en fase, polarizadas verticalmente, en configuracion omnidireccional. Asi aprovecharias al maximo tu escasa potencia. Ahora bien, esas antenas son caras y quizas puedas construir una antena de 4 dipolos en fase, misma configuracion anterior.  
Te pregunatba por la ubicacion de los pueblitos, en realacion a la antena. Podria darse que los pueblitos esten en la misma direccion y podrias colocar las dipolos en fase en configuracion bidireccional y apuntarle a los pueblitos y el resto de la antena para cubrir tu ciudad.

En fin. mi opinion es que te gastes el recurso en la antena mas que pensar en amplificadores.

Seguro habra colegas que difieran y eso es lo lindo de este foro.


Ah cuentanos que coaxial usas.
Un abrazo


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 23, 2011)

hola de nuevo.

El cable es ub RG-213.


----------



## amd56 (Feb 23, 2011)

Amigo

Pues no es mal cable. No es el mejor pero aceptable a la frecuencia que trabajas. Segun las especificaciones es de polietileno, malla simple.

Su atenuacion es de 2.1 dB por cada 100 pies a 100 MHz.  Agregale a eso la perdida por conectores.  Eso, si el cable estuviera nuevo, sin humedad ni aislamiento dañado.

Ahora bien, con eso te demuestra que tu antena es insuficiente  ya que pienso que tu perdida debe andar por unos 3 dB, con suerte y eso significaria, si eso fuera verdad, que tendrias un ERP de unos 2 a 2.5 w.

Por eso quizas sea buena idea medir cuanta potencia te esta saliendo por el lado antena del cable.  No se si alcanzas a tener 100 pies entre el emisor y la antena.

Si haces un lineal de 30 watts y suponiendo que la estimacion de perdida sea correcta tu ERP sera mas menos 15 W.

Trata de conseguir una antena prestada y haz la prueba a ver si conviene seguir desde el punto de antena o amplificador.

Suerte


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 23, 2011)

muchas gracias, y un saludo.

me gustaria saber , si alguien sabria como puedo hacer un lineal de 30w con estos dos transistores, gracias y espero que alguien me pueda dar alguna idea, del circuito que tendria que diseñar y que componentes deveria usar.

gracias.


----------



## amd56 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bueno amigo,  veo que no tienes la mas minima intencion de explorar mis sugerencias, ya que no me contestas ni comentas lo por mi expuesto.

Te deseo suerte con tu amplificador, pero creo al final te daras cuenta que algo tenia de razon.  Lamentablemente tienes un  mal sistema de antena para una radioemisora y puedes hacer ese lineal de 30w pero no te rendira como debieras. 

En todo caso, mucho exito y espero saber como te fue al final.

Muchos saludos.


----------



## superpower (Feb 23, 2011)

En lo personal nunca usé estos transistores ,si por ejemplo en mosfet, el mrf151g el mrf150 y otros que no vienen al caso,ya que los tienes comprados; para que dejarlos en un cajón .
No es tan complicado realizar un lineal, sí tienes que ser prolijo y cuidadoso con estos porque son delicados.
Con respecto a la antena ,amd56 tiene razón en su exposición y mi consejo es que cuando puedas ($$$) por lo menos formes unos dipolos en fase como bien te explica el amigo.
Pero vamos por pasos o por partes (dijo jack) ;o la antena o el lineal ara el lineal ya tienes algo ,los transistores,paso siguiente es ponerlos en funcionamiento para ello ; un circuito y más materiales condensadores fuente gabinete etc,etc.
Por el momento te subo la data.
Con más tiempo subo el circuito para dos transistores (30w). 
Te aclaro :que para que luzca el lineal de 30w, ve pensando en antenas.
Saludos.


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 24, 2011)

Perdonad, pero es que no tengo mucho tiempo estos dias estamos de trabajo hasta arriba.

bueno , respecto a los dipolos , estoy en ello, tengo algo de material , creo que podre fabricarla , he fabricado varias de wifi de distintos tipos y son mucho mas complejas que los dipolos, tengo bastante informacion de como fabricarlas , asi que me pondre a ello lo antes posible y os ire comentando , si puedo tambien are algunas fotos, y las espongo, aver que os parece.

gracias por dedicar vuestro tiempo en este proyecto.
espero que con vuestra ayuda , pueda conseguir algo .
 un cordial saludo de drnarfro.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 27, 2011)

Yo jamás he usado esos mosfet, yo no puedo decir nada acerca de ellos (tengo pensado comprar una emisora como la que tienes)

Los que hablan acerca de la antena, tienen bastante razón, yo a un transmisor fm de 1W con cable RG58 hasta la antena (10m de largo) le saqué aprox. unos 5km con la antena a 10m de altura y transmitiendo desde un alto.


----------



## maranata2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hola drnarfro. donde puedo comprar on line de forma segura un transmisor de la marca del tuyo? gracias


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 13, 2012)

maranata2 dijo:


> hola drnarfro. donde puedo comprar on line de forma segura un transmisor de la marca del tuyo? gracias



http://www.elecsky.com

aqui fue donde yo la he comprado, pero te sugiero que te compres una mas buenecita ya que ahora estan mejor de precio, no te desjes engañar, los precios vienen en dolares, tienes que pasarlos a euros, ok?


----------



## maranata2 (Feb 13, 2012)

muchas gracias por tu pronta repuesta. Te comento que me gustaria comprar este transmisor:http://www.fmuser.com/low-power-fm-...sd-inlcuding-shipping-for-sale-Promotion.html pero lo veo demasiado barato- No sera que envio el dinero y no me envian nada?? por otra parte te recomiendo como una gran antena para baja potencia en fm la slim jim tiene 3 dm de ganancia lo mismo que si enfasaras dos dipolos yo la estoy usando con un tx fm de 7 watts y tira casi 10 klms con una altura de solo 6 metros, si te3 interesa te paso los datos de como calcular medidas, es muy filosa o sea muy angosto el ancho de banda


----------



## tiago (Feb 14, 2012)

maranata2 dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu pronta repuesta. Te comento que me gustaria comprar este transmisor:http://www.fmuser.com/low-power-fm-...sd-inlcuding-shipping-for-sale-Promotion.html pero lo veo demasiado barato- No sera que envio el dinero y no me envian nada?? por otra parte te recomiendo como una gran antena para baja potencia en fm la slim jim tiene 3 dm de ganancia lo mismo que si enfasaras dos dipolos yo la estoy usando con un tx fm de 7 watts y tira casi 10 klms con una altura de solo 6 metros, si te3 interesa te paso los datos de como calcular medidas, es muy filosa o sea muy angosto el ancho de banda



Hola, estaria muy interesante que publicases esos detalles sobre la slim jim, sobre antenas toda la información es provechosa.

Saludos.


----------



## maranata2 (Feb 14, 2012)

En cuanto a la slim jim yo utilice esta pagina para calculo de medidas: http://www.m0ukd.com/Calculators/Slim_Jim/#      solamente tube que ajustar 10 milimetros en la d y quedo 1 a1. esta armada sobre un caño de pvc duro de pulgada y media de diametro x 3 metros de largo de los que por aca se utilizan en sanitaria y/o electricidad, la rigides del mismo hace que todo el conjunto se autosoporte, en cuanto alcable utilizado es rg 213


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 14, 2012)

curiosamente acabo de pedir una igual, asi que no se como sera hasta que llege, pero yo tengo la de 5 w y se me ha quemado el transistor 3 veces y es igual de aspecto , no se si sera mas dura, le estoy preparando un armario con una nevera vieja con ventilacion forzada, para que se mantenga mas fresca la emisora y tambien resguardarla del agua , por que la voy a poner lo mas cerca posible de la antena , y asi consigo que tenga menos perdida por longitud de cable, la que tengo de 5w la compre en la paguina del enlace que te deje,  y me llego sin problemas, espero averte alludado, si tienes alguna duda o algun cosejo, aqui me tienes , ok?


----------



## maranata2 (Feb 14, 2012)

hola amigo drnarfro: nuevamente gracias por su info. y modestamente opino que si se le a quemado tantas veces el transistor ud debe tener roe en su antena; a ud y amigos foristas que trabajan con baja potencia les recomiendo la antena slim jim por lo siguiente: es economica, facil de hacer y tambien muy facil de ajustar y rinde lo mismo que dos dipolos abiertos enfasados, los cuales no los veo sea buena idea para baja potencia dado que entre alguna perdida por desajuste por ej. en el largo de las lineas de enfase mas perdida en conectores y en la  (t) finalmente sumando todas esas pequeñas perdidas es muy poco lo que mandamos al aire, recuerden que la slim jim hay un solo punto de conexion entre linea de alimentacion y antena y si se ajusta bien (lo cual es muy facil si se dispone del instrumento, si no lo tienen no intenten armarla) verdaderamente no hay perdidas; la mias esta hecha con cable forrado de 2mm y tiene un ancho acetable de banda de solo 1mhz, por esa razon es imprecindible su ajuste con instrumento de lo contrario quemaran su etapa final de rf


----------

